

GIANT BUG... causing /usr to be deleted... so sorry.... - glyphobet
https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee-Old-and-abbandoned/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6f1dafc8beb84f2ac

======
mryan
This is a year-old bug report which resulted in a comment thread filled with
memes. Not quite Hacker News-worthy IMHO.

The only useful lesson here is that there is a huge difference between "rm -rf
/usr/some/dir" and "rm -rf /usr /some/dir".

